
Rapper Wiz Khalifa Violently Arrested by Cops at LAX for Using a Hoverboard - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/08/23/rapper-wiz-khalifa-violently-arrested-by-cops-at-lax-for-using-a-hoverboard.html
======
huac
Skrillex (a white 'DJ') used a hoverboard in Houston's airport this morning
too - and with no physical violence or arrests ensuing.

[https://twitter.com/SarahNEmerson/status/635471677128884224](https://twitter.com/SarahNEmerson/status/635471677128884224)
[https://twitter.com/MikeIsaac/status/635478299314143232](https://twitter.com/MikeIsaac/status/635478299314143232)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
oh, _that 's_ what a hoverboard is. That's way less interesting than I
thought.

------
johnward
I wonder why all of his recent videos were recorded with my mom's VHS camera
from '92?

~~~
mmosta
VHS Camcorder[0] app, trending these days.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vhs-
amcorder/id679454835?ls=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vhs-
amcorder/id679454835?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
johnward
This is one of those moments where you start to feel old.

------
phelm
thats not a hoverboard, thats clickbait

------
gjolund
Why is this click bait on hacker news? Leave this shit on facebook.

------
samstave
Rant:

The default response to "Stop resisting" should be allowed to be "Stop
oppressing me".

Seriously, I am so freaking tired of all police activity in the US - they are
actually ruining our country.

I would love for John Oliver to do a piece on "What if all mexicans
disappeared in a mexican rapture from the US" \-- showing how the entire
country would grind to a halt if every mexican vanished. The point being that
much of the invisible social mortar on how the US economy functions is work by
mexican labor (cleaning, cooking, building, etc).

Compare that to the argument that mexicans are taking jobs/ruining the
country... I think the US police force in aggregate does more harm to the
nation than do "illegal mexican immigrants".

Further, if all cops were held to the same standards (there should be a
national standard of laws and a central, citizen based, "internal affairs"
that looks into every police matter, the world would be a better place (TM).

Fuck these guys.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I'd love to see that as well.

------
aaronbrethorst
To the people asking why I submitted this: _re-read the title of the article_.

~~~
gjolund
[Someone famous] [accosted by authority figures] at [somewhere controversial
and well known] for using [harmless trendy tech]

"Alec Baldwin kicked off a plane by TSA at LAX for using Words with friends."

Sound familiar?

This is clickbait, not a tech discussion.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I wouldn't call that 'accosted'.

~~~
gjolund
Full Definition of ACCOST

transitive verb : to approach and speak to often in a challenging or
aggressive way

[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/accost](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/accost)

